# Bare tank



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

Will 6 red bellies breed in a 75. gl. bare tank, if they find it fit?


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't know, but I'm doubtful: I think nest building is an integral part of courtship, but how could a breeding pair build a nest in a tank without substrate?

One more thing: there's no answer to questions like "Will my reds breeds in this and that tank?" or "Will my reds breed under such and such conditions?": they will only breed when they feel like it, and even though we can help them feel more comfortable and use all kinds of tricks to entice spawning, it's 100% up to the fish.
Take 10 pairs in 10 fully identical tanks under the exact same conditions, and some may breed, some may not...

Breeding reds is luck of the draw - no more, no less...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (Feb 6, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> Take 10 pairs in 10 fully identical tanks under the exact same conditions, and some may breed, some may not...










Well stated.


----------



## Trillion (May 10, 2004)

OK well i feel lucky








and i hope they get to spawning, but i really do think that they hav more room to reed ifi take out the decors in m tank!


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x (Oct 20, 2003)

Good Luck,keep us posted


----------

